# ISPConfig und Typo3



## xtruthx (13. Sep. 2010)

Hallo @all,

jetzt habe ich auch schon das HowTo hier ausprobiert 



> http://www.howtoforge.com/typo3_on_ispconfig


, aber die fileadmin extension will einfach nicht funktionieren. Sie lässt einfach nicht den Upload von Bildern zu, via WinSCP z.B als FTP-User für das web ist das nun alles kein Thema, aber es wäre schön wenn die fileadmin Funktion in Typo3 funktionieren würde. Da habe sich auch schon vor dem HowTo keine Bilder hochladen lassen, es liegt aber nicht an der Typo3 installation, txt. oder andere Dateien gehen.

Komisch fand ich es auch das fileadmin die Ordner als ganz andere Benutzer schreibt und die mit FTP-User der Website nicht nutzbar sind. Die mit FTP erstellten Ordern, lassen sich auch nicht bevor man die Änderungen wie im HowTO gemacht hat, ebenfalls im Backend nicht bearbeiten.

Ich stehe hier mächtig auf dem Schlauch. Mich wundert das ein wenig und mir fehlt auch grade mal wieder das nötige Verständnis bitte um Hilfe.

Danke


----------



## Till (15. Sep. 2010)

Welche ISPConfig Version?


----------



## xtruthx (15. Sep. 2010)

Die Version ist 3.0.2.1

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist die Ordner die der Fileadmin in Typo3 erstellt, gehöhren einen anderen User, was natürlich dafür sorgt das sie von FTP-User des entsprechenden Hostings nicht bearbeitet werden können. Wie gesagt wenn sich wenigstens mit dem Typo3 fileadmin Plugin Bilderhochladen lassen würden wäre das schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## stefanw (15. Sep. 2010)

1. Warum nicht die aktuelle 3.0.2.2
2. Nicht böse sein, wer braucht Typo3


----------



## Till (15. Sep. 2010)

Dann musst Du einfach nur die richtige PHP Einbindung auswählen, und zwar entweder FCGI bzw. cgi zusammen mit suexec oder aber suphp. Mit mod_php kann es nicht funktionieren, da mod_php immer unter dem User des apache und nicht dem des webs läuft und Du somit keine Schreinbrechte im web hast.


----------



## xtruthx (15. Sep. 2010)

@stefanw Leider arbeiten unsere Mediengestalter damit und schwören darauf. Ich bin nicht zum Update gekommen.

@Till

Also mit CGI und SuEXEC zusammen. lief Typo3 noch nicht, also habe ich den PHP mode auf SuPHP zusätzlich gestellt, dann tat es wieder.

Brauche ich dann überhaupt noch die Direktive die Unter Optionen eingefügt habe, wie es im HowTo beschrieben ist?


```
<Directory /var/www/xxx/xxx/xxx>
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php3 .php4 .php5
php_admin_flag safe_mode off
</Directory>
```
Also die Website wird zwar angezeigt aber die Einstellungen, führen dazu das das Typo3 Backend nicht mehr läuft.


----------



## Till (15. Sep. 2010)

> Brauche ich dann überhaupt noch die Direktive die Unter Optionen eingefügt habe, wie es im HowTo beschrieben ist?


Nein, die dürfen auf keinen Fall drin stehen, da sie dazu führen dass PHP nicht mehr unter dem web User läuft. das von Dir verwendete Tutorial ist ausschließlich für ISPConfig 2.

Als PHP Einstellungen nimmst Du am besten:

suexec + php-fcgi. Damit funktioniert typo3 sehr gut.


----------



## xtruthx (15. Sep. 2010)

Danke, das habe ich ja total übersehen.

Also brauche ich auch nicht Rechteänderungen wie im HowTO in Zukunft, vornehmen? -->Logischweise natürlich nicht!

Das habe ich alles zu meiner Schande total übersehen. 

Also SuEXEC aktiv und bei PHP FAST-CGI, lassen alles laufen, dass ist auch wesentlich einleuchtender. Auch die Ordner werden die mit Fileadmin erstellt werden werden dem FTP-User zugeordnet. 

Nur leider sagt der fileadmin immer noch beim Upload eines Bildes:



> 2: The upload has failed, no uploaded file found!


.

Das ich einfach nicht verstehe. Auch in den Logs wird nicht ganz ersichtlich warum.

Aber bis dahin ein dickes Danke schonmal.


----------



## Till (15. Sep. 2010)

> Also brauche ich auch nicht Rechteänderungen wie im HowTO in Zukunft, vornehmen?


Das ist richtig. Du darfst die Änderungen auch gernicht durchführen.



> Das ich einfach nicht verstehe. Auch in den Logs wird nicht ganz ersichtlich warum.


Möglicherweise ist in typo3 ein falsches temp Verzeichnis für die Uploads eingestellt. Jede Webseite hat sein eigenes temporäres Verzeichnis, der Pfad ist in etwa /var/www/clients/client3/web5/tmp


----------



## xtruthx (15. Sep. 2010)

Möglicherweise sind es aber auch die Gruppenapassungen jetzt, die ich ja wie im HowTo beschrieben habe vorgenommen habe. Die werde ich sowie so Rückgängig machen.


```
cd /var/www/xxx/
chown -R -v -f webadmin:web1 web/
cd /var/www/web1/web/
chgrp -R www-data fileadmin typo3conf typo3temp uploads
chmod -R g+w,o-rwx fileadmin typo3conf typo3temp uploads
```
Oder muss ich wirklich das im dazugehörigen Web-Verzeichnis liegende temp nehmen anstatt das Typo3 eigene Verzeichnis?

Muss leider los. Werde später weiter lesen und Arbeiten. THX


----------



## Till (15. Sep. 2010)

Das Problem liegt vermutlich an den Anpassungen der Berechtigungen. Mach mal folgendes:

"web" Username und "client" Gruppe des webs raussuchen und in den unten stehenden Befehlen ersetzen und dann die Befehle ausführen.

cd /var/www/xxx/
chown -R webX:clientY web
chmod -R 755 web


----------



## xtruthx (15. Sep. 2010)

Hi Till,

also ich habe die Rechte der Files nochmal angepasst und diese dem richtigen user und der richtigen group zugeordnet. 

Alles läuft prima,Ordner lassen sich mit fileadmin erstellen via FTP bearbeiten, z.b Bilder hochladen usw. 

Nur im Typo3 Backend lassen sich keine Bilder hochladen, .txt geht z.B. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht immer die selbe Meldung.

Auch der Check mit über das Install Toll, meldet nichts merkwürdiges.


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2010)

Die Rechte sollten auch alle ok sein, der PHP Prozess hat volle Zugriffsrechte auf alle Ordner im Web. Schau mal nach, ob Du das anzeigen von PHP Fehlern irgendwo in typo3 aktivieren kannst bzw. irgendeine Art von Debugging. Des weiteren schau mal ins error.log der Webseite, ob da irgend was drin steht.


----------



## xtruthx (16. Sep. 2010)

Also in den Logs auf dem Server konnte ich jetzt noch nichts finden, habe habe bis jetzt nur die Logs von der Seite direkt unter 
	
	



```
/var/log/ispconfig/httpd/xxxx
```
 geschaut.

Habe zusätzlich in der Log und und Reportfunktion geschaut im Typo3 Backend.

Im Log steht nur die Bereits erwähnte Fehlermeldung. Aber in den Reports unter Installed Services steht in der Rubrik 



> Configured search paths for external programs


 bei allen drei Pfaden also


> /usr/bin
> /usr/local/bin/
> /bin/


ein rotes No dahinter. Liegt es eventuell daran.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oder liegt es an dem Pfad den ich unter PHP open_basdir stehen habe



> /var/www/clients/clientx/webx/web:/var/www/clients/clientx/webx/tmp:/var/www/xxxx/web:/srv/www/xxxx/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin


kann das sein das hier bei den Temp-Verzeichnissen die aus Typo3 angeben werden müssen?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube ersteres ist das Problem mit:



> [Thu Sep 16 09:46:57 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: call /var/www/xxxx/web/typo3/ajax.php with wrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/webx/.php-fcgi-starter
> sh: /usr/X11R6/bin/gm: No such file or directory
> sh: /usr/X11R6/bin/combine: No such file or directory
> sh: /usr/bin/gm: No such file or directory
> ...


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2010)

Checke mal die typo3 einstellungen, dort muss als tmp Verzeichnis für Uploads das Verzeichnis /var/www/clients/clientx/webx/tmp oder das Verzeichnis /tmp angegeben sein. Besser ist aber /var/www/clients/clientx/webx/tmp da es sicherer ist.


----------



## xtruthx (16. Sep. 2010)

Wo stelle ich das den ein? Ich kann das in Typo3 nirgends finden und google bringt mich grad nicht weiter oder ich bin zu dep....


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2010)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /tmp

und ruf mal ein phpinfo() bei Dir auf dem Server auf und schau nach, ob und wenn ja was dort als temp directory für PHP angegeben ist.


----------



## xtruthx (16. Sep. 2010)

> xxxxx:/# ls -la /tmp
> insgesamt 16
> drwxrwxrwt  4 root root 4096 16. Sep 12:03 .
> drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096  1. Sep 12:27 ..
> ...


Sry das oben ist das root tmp, hier folgt das aus dem web Ordner des Clients, welche aber alles unter den Änderungen aus dem HowTo entstanden ist:


> webmil10:/var/www/clients/clientx/webx# ls -la tmp/
> insgesamt 24
> drwxrwxrwx  2 webx     clientx  4096 16. Sep 09:49 .
> drwxr-xr-x 13 root     root     4096 13. Sep 15:40 ..
> ...





> upload_tmp_dir   /var/www/clients/clientx/webx/tmp


Loacl Value ist hier gleich Master Value, dies steht so in der phpinfo()  Ausgabe für die Website/bzw Server.


----------



## Till (16. Sep. 2010)

Sieht soweit ok aus, beide temp Verzeichnisse haben volle Rechte. Ich habe auch einige typo3 Installationen auf meinem Server und damit bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt. Vielleicht fragst Du mal in einer typo3 user group nach, wie man das in typo3 debuggen kann.


----------



## xtruthx (16. Sep. 2010)

Für mich ja nun jetzt eigentlich auch, deshalb bin echt verwirrt.

Kann es vielleicht doch sein das es aus den in Post14 angegebenen Einstellungen Resultiert:



> Habe zusätzlich in der Log und und Reportfunktion geschaut im Typo3 Backend.
> 
> Im Log steht nur die Bereits erwähnte Fehlermeldung. Aber in den Reports unter Installed Services steht in der Rubrik      Zitat:
> Configured search paths for external programs
> ...


Vielleicht kannst du es mal vergleichen? Es ist eine Typo3 4.4.2 Installation.

Parallel werde ich mal in einem Typo3 Forum anklopfen, kannst du eins empfehlen?

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Die oben gennante Sache ist nach wie vor nicht gelöst aber das wichtigste Problem ist gelöst, es lassen sich nun Files in Typo3 hochladen. Und die Lösung ist so bescheuert, davon abgesehen das ich jetzt wenigstens die richtigen Konfigurationen für Typo3 um ISPConfig Panel habe.

Die Lösung des Problems, war auf jeden fall nicht was alles vermutet wurde.

Ich mache mich jetzt zwar hier zum Deppen, aber eventuell darf man so was mal übersehen.

Es lag am PHP-Limit, ich Depp habe ausversehen xxxMB geschrieben, nach dem xten Mal phpinfo() überfliegen ist es mir aufgefallen.

Es tut mir leid für die mühen und Danke.

Ich denke als dank und wenn der Webserver vollständig Produktiv geht und ich meine Doku dazu habe, werde ich auf jedenfall in meinem blog (auch wenn es ein unscheinbarer ist) ein HowTo und gute Worte über ISPConfig verlieren. 

Ich hoffe die Zusammenarbeit bleibt weiterhin so gut.

Gruß


----------

